# Framebuffer resolution and nvidia driver in EFI system

## jots

Good evening.

I recently switched from the noveau driver to nvidia 367.27, kernel 4.4.6. I followed the instructions in this thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1013132.html

Basically the system boots fine but I don't like the framebuffer resolution.

On one hand I have read that passing over "vga=0xxxx" to the nvidia driver via kernel parameter isn't implemented yet, on the other hand I couldn't get uvesafb up and running (no console picture and dmesg message "couldn't reserve memory at 0xblablabla"). My system configuration is an EFI system booting in EFI mode but the nvidida graphics adapter's firmware is not EFI enabled (so loaded via CSM) so I riddle that's the cause why everything is a bit wrecked with uvesafb.

On the other hand I've read that nvidia has prepared KMS settings for their drivers since a recent version?

I would really appreciate a hint on that topic. Thanks much in advance.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

jots,

First off, nVdia say that horrible things happen if you use a framebuffer driver with the binary blob.

You can read all about it in dmesg when you try it.

It used to work as long as the framebuffer does not try to control the hardware.

As an EFI user, try efiframebuffer, then simpleframebuffer then vesafb,

I don't have any EFI systems, so I've never tried that but the theory is sound

vesafb used to work for me but my card was left behind a few years ago.

Simple framebuffer has no controls at all  It relies on something else setting the resolution.

That something should be grub.  The kernel just draws in the framebuffer it finds.

----------

## jots

I meanwhile managed to get uvesafb running; the framebuffers are hi-res.

But I understand what you mean with "horrible things happen" ... I can switch to a console with <Ctrl><Fx> and login, work here, but switching back to X via <Ctrl><F7> lets the system freeze  :Sad: 

Thanks for your hint, I think I'll fall back to the low res EFI framebuffer.

----------

## VinzC

Hi guys, I'm sorry to hijack this thread but I do experience the same issue as you, jots: my computer freezes completely when I switch back to X from a console. The thing is I tried to downgrade nvidia-drivers but either they don't compile or garble the screen so it's totally unusable.

As per what you wrote, NeddySeagoon, I guess I shall remove my good ol' framebuffer companion uvesafb for nvidia to work, right? Or I might once again try nouveau as I've seen many many changes occurred since the last time I tried. I just hope my games (older, too: UT2004) will still work...

EDIT: So far, switching back to nouveau has worked. No more freeze. OpenGL applications seem to work fine. I consider I'm done for now. Thanks again for the hints.

----------

